# Sabino, Rabicano, or Roan



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The "roan" is more than likely sabino caused. Sabino can and does cause white hair to be dispersed through out the horse's coat mimicking true roan.

I'll wait to say more until we actually see more of the horse in question. :grin:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The description of the way the white is on her face, combined with the blue in her eyes, makes me think splash could be a possibility. I'm not sure if that's commonly found in Shires, though.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I would say no roan, but certainly sabino and splash.

Love Shires!

Lizzie


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

*Pictures*

Okay, so they're not the best pictures in the world, but here are some close ups of some of her most obvious sections, as well as 2 full bodied shots.













































As you can see, her right side is significantly more speckled than her left


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

She does appear almost to have barring on her right side, which is rabicano... of course there's always the possibility she carries both traits.


----------



## tabasco (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm leaning more towards the rabicano side. She has the darker roaning in the flank area on the one side, in the armpits, insides of the legs, and throat latch.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She has both the Sabino caused "roan" and the rabicano cause "roan" IMPO.


----------

